# Insurance/Maternity Coverage



## kryan31 (May 21, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I have a bit of a situation and I know nowhere else to go. I'm a resident of California, and my fiance lives in Pretoria, SA whom I'm currently visiting.

I've been in SA for 2 months now, and just found out I'm pregnant. I'm very excited yet scared at the same time because of health care issues. I have insurance in the States (Blue Cross) but it doesn't cover here as far as I know.

I know some people consider pregnancy a pre-existing condition, and I'm worried I may have trouble finding insurance.

I'm very healthy and in my late 20's, I just need some advice on finding some basic health insurance that will cover maternity costs. can someone offer me any suggestions? My fiance has his own business so health insurance through him isn't an option I believe.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

kryan31 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a bit of a situation and I know nowhere else to go. I'm a resident of California, and my fiance lives in Pretoria, SA whom I'm currently visiting.
> 
> ...


Have a look at the following:
Medical Aid for Pregnant Women | Vitacare Health


I am not sure what options are medical aids have, have you googled it at all?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

kryan31 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a bit of a situation and I know nowhere else to go. I'm a resident of California, and my fiance lives in Pretoria, SA whom I'm currently visiting.
> 
> ...


Hi there, firstly congratulations on your pregnancy. Best time of your life ahead of you for sure. I was in the same situation as you (found out I was pregnant after we had decided to move to SA so had to get medical aid once I knew I was pregnant). I spoke to all major medical aid companies at the time and all of them considered pregnancy as a pre-existing condition unfortunately. I therefore had to sign up to Medical Aid but my pregnancy was not covered so I had to pay for this myself. If you go private it will be very costly, last time I checked it was around R40,000 for natural birth and R50,000 for a c-section. I had a private doctor, pediatrician and anesthetist (which I paid for myself) in a state hospital (private ward) and I ended up paying about R10,000 or so (I can't remember the exact amount). I dont think you will find a medical aid that will cover your pregnancy but it doesn't hurt to look around. Let me know if I can be of any further help (as I said I went through this quite recently in 2010).


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Kryan,

First off Congrats. I still have my insurance in the USA it's with Blue Cross Blue Shied of N.C. They have paid for almost everything I have had done in S.A. That includes surgeries and hospital stays. 

The only thing is I have to pay upfront. I always as for a discount since I am paying in cash, and most places with give me 30%. 

I would call your insurance in the USA. But speak to a supervisor don't take the first person you get on the phone, and explain your situation.


----------

